# This Forum is a disappointment



## 44361 (Aug 5, 2016)

I joined this forum with intentions of reading and sharing fishing information on a mature level. It seems that a certain individual seems to get more pleasure in stirring the pot and launching personal attacks on other posters. This person, C. Ward from Rocky Mount, AKA, Dabig2na seems to have a good knowledge of fishing but can't seem to share it without throwing a few rocks in the process. It appears that he belongs to no less than a dozen other forums, don't see how he has time to fish, plus has a nice pic of himself on Myspace.

I also blame the Moderators for allowing all of the immature back and forth that goes on here, the posters of such should have been booted, myself included, long ago.

With this said, this is my last post, life is just too short for this.

God Bless and good luck to the genuine posters and fisherman.

Outta Here,
Witler


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

and I share the same view - there are places to be a bully, antagonizer and basher.
*Pier and Surf is NOT that place.*
I just put him on IGNORE and enjoy the forum for what it is - sharing information and making friends.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

BUH-BYE...I hate LPEs...whiny bitches trying to get the last word


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Well that's one gone,One more and we can get back to normal around here, BTW you got his name wrong, couldn't even get that right.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Witler, 

I hate to see you go, but there are other good forums out there !

Tight Lines !


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Witler said:


> I joined this forum with intentions of reading and sharing fishing information on a mature level. It seems that a certain individual seems to get more pleasure in stirring the pot and launching personal attacks on other posters. This person, C. Ward from Rocky Mount, AKA, Dabig2na seems to have a good knowledge of fishing but can't seem to share it without throwing a few rocks in the process. It appears that he belongs to no less than a dozen other forums, don't see how he has time to fish, plus has a nice pic of himself on Myspace.
> 
> I also blame the Moderators for allowing all of the immature back and forth that goes on here, the posters of such should have been booted, myself included, long ago.
> 
> ...


It seems that when you and your Linkdin associate felt like stirring the pot, it was always the other fella that was the problem. If you stir a pot and it boils over who is to blame? The oil or the water?

Moderators are unpaid fellas who were originally in place because they had respect for the sport and former owner, why ask them for anything?

Some folks find links tacked onto every discussion extremely irritating, it kind of shuts a good storyline down. I never open links to sites that I did not initiate the search for..too many viruses and hackers about. That activity has increased tenfold in the short time I have been on this forum, as a result I do not feel the need to tell stories like I used to when I first joined.

There is a perception on the internet that some folks can ask any question no matter how inane and expect a perfect and polite response, as if you actually paid cash money and were deserving of what ever response you were seeking. It also is surprising when someone posts a question and the response is different from what they were expecting so they get assertive and combative.

If you had grown up fishing the Point and Piers when I did back in the 1980's and you were smart ass or disrespectful of those fishermen who came before you, there were only two remedies.

1. You had to go and find another place to fish as the negativity would be too much to take. 

2. You toned your act down and was grateful that someone took the time to show you the correct way.

You and Tuna would probably get along if you fished together in reel life. It may take some time, but eventually most things moderate out.

It will take a book to detail the abuse from the real life bullies, fighters and drunks and dopers I went through trying to get a position as an OBX Drum and King Fisherman and secure the right to put my rod in whatever notch I chose, and not hear a bunch of grief from the locals who owned the piers, and believe me they did own the ends of the T or the tip of the Point. A couple fellas come to mind, with whom I felt my only recourse was felony battery with intent.

I just kept showing up at 4:00 AM at Rodanthe with my heavers over my shoulder and a five gallon bucket of tackle and a humble attitude. At some point the Redhead who was a TERROR when he was young took pity on the Tourist from Nags Head and opened up the book of secrets and shared them with me, and the rest of my antagonists either grew to like me or the at least kept silent. I was a TERROR too back when I was young and strong.

Anyway there are some world class fishermen on this site. Some all calm, some just were borne with a bit more adrenaline, kind of like the Bull Shark, why poke at one?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> Moderators are unpaid fellas who were originally in place because they had respect for the sport and former owner, why ask them for anything?


Well, since we have a new owner, and they only had respect for the former owner, and they won't do anything if you ask them, the new owner should either appoint new moderators or do away with them entirely and let the forum turn into Dodge City.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Since I saw your last thread,and assume it is me you are speaking of: Moderators have to stay in the middle.. If you have been on here for any length of time you would have seen similar things going down with different players throughout the yrs I've been on this forum.. I have moderated a few different forums and guess that I would be one of the softer handed ones,rather than delete a post,edit it to tone it down if things got out of hand.. You see,there is going to be back and forth on here and any other forum.. So,if you don't think I'm doing my job by deleting post all over the place so be it.. Can be booted from moderator at any time and life will go on....


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Well, since we have a new owner, and they only had respect for the former owner, and they won't do anything if you ask them, the new owner should either appoint new moderators or do away with them entirely and let the forum turn into Dodge City.
> 
> Tight Lines !


Translation: The mods should do everything Dave wants, when Dave wants, according to Dave's schedule and timeline, exactly the way Dave wants things handled.

Difficulty with Dave's Translation: The mods do not live here 24-7 and cannot see everything.

The mods deal with things the best we can. I don't know what you're talking about not doing anything (and you don't either). I've zapped numerous posts and threads containing personal attacks aimed at you recently.

Personally, I'm in favor of every post containing a link to require mod approval. I would not approve a link to the damn Yellow Pages. Bet the farm on that.

And, boy, it sure is a good thing that Witler either posted from an unresolved host name or from Verizon, huh?

The fact that he found out that info on 2na sounds a lot like stalking. It's creepy.

Edit: +1, DD


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i'm tired of links. i know how to use google. main reason i come here is to learn from people like river, JAM, garbo, drumdum, charlie2, pier-legend/loner, wayne in sc (can't remember his username), plus many others over the years, the list can go on and on. big2na has good information, you guys would be wise to pay attention.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Well put Garbo.

I'm with DD as well, there is some give and take and rattling of cages at times. Freedom of speech, let it ride, and then things usually work themselves out. Personal attacks are dealt with, seen it and done it here for many years.
Users of forums such as this are usually adults, and they should be keenly aware that disagreements and rough banter occurs. But, just because someone disagrees with you or doesn't like what you post, it doesn't necessarily constitute a personal attack. 
And the mods certainly don't need daily notifications of when adult men have gotten their feelings hurt on a fishing bulletin board. At that point, one might consider a different playground.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dont let the door hit ya on the way out.
Pretty sure 2na voices the opinions of a majority of the board when it comes to the never ending link assault by Dave. When you actually post a link to the yellow pages it hits assnine level.
Part of me thinks you guys do this just to see what kind of reaction you get. Then we you get your butt handed to you, you start crying that you were just trying to help. Its absurd.

PS: not sure who C. Ward is but its not 2na


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> PS: not sure who C. Ward is but its not 2na


Correct . . . Witler's info is incorrect about his name & MySpace.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ez2cdave said:


> Correct . . . Witler's info is incorrect about his name & MySpace.


I didnt need you to validate what i said.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Translation: The mods should do everything Dave wants, when Dave wants, according to Dave's schedule and timeline, exactly the way Dave wants things handled.
> 
> Difficulty with Dave's Translation: The mods do not live here 24-7 and cannot see everything.
> 
> The mods deal with things the best we can. I don't know what you're talking about not doing anything (and you don't either). I've zapped numerous posts and threads containing personal attacks aimed at you recently.


Real Translation : Despite numerous reports and complaints by more than one person on P&S, nothing has specifically been done regarding those who are posting those personal attacks. Merely removing the offensive posts, after the fact, while allowing the responsible parties to continue posting new attacks, unabated, is the problem.

Easing the "Difficulty" : Posts are being reported, so whatever Moderator signs on is not unaware of the problem, yet the attacks continue, at will.

My "anything" remark was in response to Garbo's post which read in part, "Moderators are unpaid fellas who were originally in place because they had respect for the sport and former owner, why ask them for anything?" . . . I quoted him specifically in my previous post.

I publicly attack no one . . . 

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I didnt need you to validate what i said.


I didn't "validate" you, at all . . . I merely stated that HIS info was incorrect, which I knew was wrong before you posted about it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

People should post on sites they like and avoid sites they don't. But feeling the need to make some big show of your departure is just narcissism. I always worried far more about good posters who just quit showing up--that's a far more powerful signal that a correction is needed.

People are moderators on here because they like talking surf fishing. Dealing with a handful of people acting like toddlers is the least fun part of the job, and no matter what you do it will tick someone off: let them go on and on and people will say you're allowing trolls to ruin the forum. Drop a ban and people say you're a tyrant. The guys who are mods now are the most level-headed, impartial people I know. It's why they're great at balancing out free speech with bouncing people who add nothing. But unless VS asks me to cease moderating I will not be replacing any of the moderators. They're good at what they do.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sand flea said:


> People are moderators on here because they like talking surf fishing. Dealing with a handful of people acting like toddlers is the least fun part of the job, and no matter what you do it will tick someone off: let them go on and on and people will say you're allowing trolls to ruin the forum. Drop a ban and people say you're a tyrant. The guys who are mods now are the most level-headed, impartial people I know. It's why they're great at balancing out free speech with bouncing people who add nothing. But unless VS asks me to cease moderating I will not be replacing any of the moderators. They're good at what they do.


So, then, to the point . . . What about those who continue to post attacks, at will ?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I belong to more than 20 forums, I do not know cw, don't think I want to.
You do not hafta open a link posted here, yet it still bothers you
everyone has different areas of expertice, I post little about fishing the suds cause I know little, I know more about some things than 95% of the membership, I also try to help, anyone who contributes to the best of their ability should not be ridiculed, but yet here they are and nobody does nothing. if the only ones who can answer questions is a select few it is not a forum. 2na has called me out on posts about rifles and shooting, I can guarantee you I have forgotten more about it than he knows. 
not trying to be an ass, but there is room for everyone, if 2na hates dave so much put him on ignore, that way 2na doesn't see the post, and dave can contribute the best he can and there are no flame wars, what say yee?
js


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

ez2cdave said:


> So, then, to the point . . . What about those who continue to post attacks, at will ?


It's a question of degree. You and some of the others keep getting into fights with have been given temporary suspensions in the hopes that it would stop. And in fairness there have been times you've been attacked, but you've also baited people into it on more than one occasion. And yes, if the same person or people keep mysteriously ending up in the middle of drama and fights over and over then bans will be the only option left. I just hate doing it: there have probably been fewer than 100 people banned on here in 17 years.

And js is right--I wish some of you would just put people you don't like on ignore.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sand flea said:


> And yes, if the same person or people keep mysteriously ending up in the middle of drama and fights over and over then bans will be the only option left.


As long as that ban does not include the victim of the attacks, that sounds fair. 

If people don't like what I post, don't read my posts and, if you don't like links, ignore them or don't open them. 

I will not openly attack anyone and expect the same from them, which is fair and equitable.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

I learned as a small child that whining and complaining wont get you anywhere. #****yourfeelings


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> As long as that ban does not include the victim of the attacks, that sounds fair.
> 
> If people don't like what I post, don't read my posts and, if you don't like links, ignore them or don't open them.
> 
> I will not openly attack anyone and expect the same from them, which is fair and equitable.


Dave when I was a young man I worked as a carpenter on high rise concrete building projects, between the iron workers, the concrete finishers and carpenters every one was pretty much a bad a...s. At the end of the day when the whistle blew, you let all the built up adrenalin drain out a bit, before you went out amongst the normal people who did not spend their days with Death on the other side of the beam you were balanced on 15 stories up.

If you had a problem with someone on the job, you took it up with that man after work, off site and got it out of your system.

If you and the other person came to blows on the jobsite, immediately both men were terminated from their jobs and escorted from the site, never to return.

You are not always the victim. Posting a bleep bleep link in someone else's thread is a form of attack or affront at times.

This is the most interesting thread Witler came up with, too bad he voted himself off the Island so soon....How do you fellas know who is who on this site anyway?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

1BadF350 said:


> I didnt need you to validate what i said.


Who validated the most Drum last Friday on Jennettes? One of the old Pro's or some new fella with a better cast and better bait?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Garboman said:


> How do you fellas know who is who on this site anyway?


Garbo,

I'm not going down that path and bring on a whole new string of BS about being a "stalker", etc.

I'd rather let things die and hope that others are mature enough to do the same. If they are not, then that is on them, not me !

Tight Lines !


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Witler said:


> I joined this forum with intentions of reading and sharing fishing information on a mature level. It seems that a certain individual seems to get more pleasure in stirring the pot and launching personal attacks on other posters. This person, C. Ward from Rocky Mount, AKA, Dabig2na seems to have a good knowledge of fishing but can't seem to share it without throwing a few rocks in the process. It appears that he belongs to no less than a dozen other forums, don't see how he has time to fish, plus has a nice pic of himself on Myspace.
> 
> I also blame the Moderators for allowing all of the immature back and forth that goes on here, the posters of such should have been booted, myself included, long ago.
> 
> ...


just use the ignore/block feature and you won't know he is even here


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Who validated the most Drum last Friday on Jennettes? One of the old Pro's or some new fella with a better cast and better bait?


I was cleaning cooling towers at work here so i have no idea.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

Garboman said:


> Dave when I was a young man I worked as a carpenter on high rise concrete building projects, between the iron workers, the concrete finishers and carpenters every one was pretty much a bad a...s. At the end of the day when the whistle blew, you let all the built up adrenalin drain out a bit, before you went out amongst the normal people who did not spend their days with Death on the other side of the beam you were balanced on 15 stories up.
> 
> If you had a problem with someone on the job, you took it up with that man after work, off site and got it out of your system.
> 
> ...


BS period, garbo you are very fluent in your posts, your train of thought on this subject is something Hillary would agree to, you, 2na, and 350 have targeted dave on many, many occasions, its uncalled for. useta have some respect for your posts about days gone by but its leaving pretty quick. everyone, and I mean everyone has a right to post anything within the rules of the sight no matter who don't like it, and they have the right to do it without being flamed.
js


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

This forum is not a disappointment - it is a DISASTER! A total DISASTER. Believe me when I tell you that I know fishing forum disasters. And I have a lot of respect for fishing forums. In fact, no one has more respect for fishing forums than me. SNIFF. I have a plan to MAKE THIS FORUM GREAT AGAIN. First, we are going to build a wall so folks without a active fishing license or annual pier pass can't join. And no sneaking in with a 1-day pier pass, either. And 'tourists' are going to pay for that wall. SNIFF. Active members of the forum will be able to STOP and FRISK any poster to check their license/pass. Yes, it is illegal but it will work. Second, we will not take away your rods and reels. Even if you have cheap combos from Wally World. They are yours and you can do whatever you want with them. Third, I will track down GOOGAN and defeat them. GOOGAN is an acronym for Name Callers Flamethrowers Post Hijackers and Excessive Linkers when translated from Swiss. SNIFF. I know GOOGAN very well. In fact, I know GOOGAN better than the site moderators do. Trust me. I have a plan to defeat GOOGAN and it is sooooooooo good. 

Kidding aside - this site is FANTASTIC! - except for The Lounge. I have learned A TON here and will continue to learn as long as the archives are available. Thank you to all have contributed! The forum may not be at it's peak, but so f'n what? It will take a heck of a lot more member douchebaggery to undo the good it has done. Do you want to MAKE THE FORUM GREAT AGAIN? Contribute. Share. Encourage. Be appreciative. Post pics. Don't be a vinegar-and-water based cleaning product container. 

Pax tecum,
KBueno


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

js1172 said:


> BS period, garbo you are very fluent in your posts, your train of thought on this subject is something Hillary would agree to, you, 2na, and 350 have targeted dave on many, many occasions, its uncalled for. useta have some respect for your posts about days gone by but its leaving pretty quick. everyone, and I mean everyone has a right to post anything within the rules of the sight no matter who don't like it, and they have the right to do it without being flamed.
> js


You can GTFO too.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

whatever, what I have stated is the truth, if you have a problem with it, its a personal problem, for you to personaly deal with
js


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Jesus is this for real? Guess it just shows the %#***ification of America has leaked onto a fishing forum. Really??!? My god grow a pair. If you don't like ignore and move on. Cripes I can't imagine what some men would say if I got butthurt by some faceless name on a Forum. I've met some great people from here and learned more than I can contribute back and for that I'm very thankful for it. Some of the best info from here comes from those who may be considered brash but I'm thankful for it. Garbo keep posting I'm writing an unofficial biography on you.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

my thoughts exactly coop, thanks for posting, why these guys if the don't wanna see a post don't click ignore and move on is beyond me.
js


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Garboman said:


> Dave when I was a young man I worked as a carpenter on high rise concrete building projects, between the iron workers, the concrete finishers and carpenters every one was pretty much a bad a...s. At the end of the day when the whistle blew, you let all the built up adrenalin drain out a bit, before you went out amongst the normal people who did not spend their days with Death on the other side of the beam you were balanced on 15 stories up.
> 
> If you had a problem with someone on the job, you took it up with that man after work, off site and got it out of your system.
> 
> ...


This is a complete cliché, right out of a Nissan truck commercial. I assure you everyone with half a clue around you considers you less than an amateur. Let me guess, uphill both ways to and from school?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I know, go poach a bunch a fish to get some real street cred.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I like this fishing forum. Since I can't fish in a boat anymore, and I still fish almost every morning somewhere from shore, or a dock or pier, it is just what I need now.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You know,I used to moderate the ole Fish Mojo forum on DD's War Room.. It was MUCH TOUGHER CROWD than this.. I had to remove MANY POST that were FLAMING.. I had to edit MANY post as well.. 

As far as folks getting "butt hurt",Ya'll ain't seen true butt hurting.. 99% of the folks on here are great folks and contribute as best they can.. There is going to be conflict and I try to fish more than get on the puter,which it is cutting into my time right now,so I'm headed for the planks to see if I can't redeem myself,cause my son handed me my arse again yesterday with a 2-0 score!! I love it though,cause take a guess where he learned some of that from?? He learned from myself,and MANY other that are so much more accomplished than I.. Matter of fact,many of the story lines that Garbo post come from those folks.. Tater took many a "butt hurting" along the way.. What has he done??>>> grown and learned 

Sometimes the crotchety ones are the ones that you CAN actually learn from.. So my question is what would you have moderators do,ban them all????


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Gonna be a long winter


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow.. WHAT IN THE WILD WILD WORLD OF SPORTS did I miss!

I'm sure it started with my latest (Dave) rant before hitting the road to help a close friend get her first Drum.
Which we did, and she is tickled to death. See Avon Pier FB... YEAH it's a Big Deal to HER! 
I got a few texts that said " LMAO on P&S rt now" etc etc.. I was more concerned with the task at hand and never read the end result.
I felt it would generate some excitement, and Boy Has It! 
I must have missed ONE HELL OF A FIRE!

Then still had enough time to stop at my favorite restaurant (Sam & Omies) and have dinner before heading back home. I still need to get to the gym and get some cardio in before church. I will respond to most of the above mentioned replies on this new thread as I get time.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> So my question is what would you have moderators do,ban them all????


Good question . . . 

My answer is not to ban anyone, unless they will not stop their belligerent, hate-filled, personal attacks. People continue acting in that manner only because they are allowed to do so, without reprisal. 

If anyone doesn't like a post, don't read it . . . If you don't like links, don't click on them . . . If you don't like a person, use the block / ignore feature . . . Simple solution, if people are mature enough to use it.

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

js1172 said:


> I belong to more than 20 forums, I do not know cw, don't think I want to.
> You do not hafta open a link posted here, yet it still bothers you
> everyone has different areas of expertice, I post little about fishing the suds cause I know little, I know more about some things than 95% of the membership, I also try to help, anyone who contributes to the best of their ability should not be ridiculed, but yet here they are and nobody does nothing. if the only ones who can answer questions is a select few it is not a forum. 2na has called me out on posts about rifles and shooting, I can guarantee you I have forgotten more about it than he knows.
> not trying to be an ass, but there is room for everyone, if 2na hates dave so much put him on ignore, that way 2na doesn't see the post, and dave can contribute the best he can and there are no flame wars, what say yee?
> js


JS, first let me tell ya there pal. Don't make a blanket statement about someone or something you know absolutely nothing about.
You have no idea what I know of where I've been when it comes to hunting, firearms or optics .. I have been a great deal of places in The US and Canada big and small game hunting. I own some very nice rifles and most of all top quality optics. I use them well!

As far as " Calling you Out" ..... Nahhh Dude I did nothing of the sort!! If it hurt your "feelings" that I wanted to keep the discussion on the topic at hand which was ".25 caliber" not the " Fast 7 Caliber".... Then so be it! ....I encourage anyone to go read it. 
It is terrible that your "Manhood" is that fragile. I'm starting to hear Banjo music so I will stop there..

And as far as your claims on the thread ... Well let's just say I remained silent on 700 plus yard shots in Hunting Conditions. However, in my head I was hearing Dr Evil, from the Austin Powers Movies say. RIGGGHHHHTTTT...
Since then you've held a negative connotation about me, which is just fine with me man!

Secondly, if you are a member of over 20 different forums; how in the world do you find time to hunt and shoot those 700 plus yard shots??? Ya know JS, Long Range Shooting is much like Golf ... Practice , (re-load more bullets) Practice ,(re-load more bullets), Practice! 

I hate reloading bullets! Far too time consuming so I just go with "premium"factory loads. 
I love Golf , I just don't want to play it everyday. So that's why I live on a Golf Course facing a par 5 Green. I sure ain't good at it either.

I think I have made my point so I will move on..


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

DaBig2na said:


> JS, first let me tell ya there pal. Don't make a blanket statement about someone or something you know absolutely nothing about.
> You have no idea what I know of where I've been when it comes to hunting, firearms or optics .. I have been a great deal of places in The US and Canada big and small game hunting. I own some very nice rifles and most of all top quality optics. I use them well!
> 
> As far as " Calling you Out" ..... Nahhh Dude I did nothing of the sort!! If it hurt your "feelings" that I wanted to keep the discussion on the topic at hand which was ".25 caliber" not the " Fast 7 Caliber".... Then so be it! ....I encourage anyone to go read it.
> ...


the only point you have made, is your no good at golf and hate to reload, I know all about practice, burning up a barrel every year, besides the 1K rounds I put through various AR's in the course of the summer, I have developed a pretty decent grasp on ballistics. 
still no justification of why you single folks out to ridicule them for every post they make that you don't have to read. and BTW, you said I knew nothing about what you know about firearms and shooting, the same as you know about me, yet you can make degrading remarks about what I say I have done. My manhood is intact, the banjo music is in your own mind, enjoy it.
js


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

dialout said:


> Gonna be a long winter


 Not for me. I fish all winter.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

So I'm looking at this thread again today, and I hear (on the TV): "From the creators of _Shrek_....DreamWorks Animation brings you _Trolls_....coming to a theater near you!"


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Musings, ridicule, derision, mockery, whatever one wants to call it. Get a grip folks. Any user on the internet who receives such attention has usually earned it. There is a reputation for that attention getting posture on here, and on at least one other site I'm familiar with. Apparently other sites as well, according to mentions by users on this one. That posture also includes a declaration of "rules" between differing sites that is about as much BS as the defensive ramblings by the same individual. Oh, and forget the social science lecture around all of that. We've all heard it before. 

About that "ignore" feature. Perhaps a nice idea at inception. Bad on execution. Probably initiated by folks who didn't have anything better to say about how others replied to posts in a way those folks didn't like. So they suggested an ignore feature to "solve" the problems they believed others had. Really? That ignore feature, plain and simple, falls short of its expected intent. For one, it doesn't keep ignored posts from showing up when a "Reply with Quote" is used. Website users come to websites to READ what others have to say. We're all adults here, and don't really need an e-ignore button.

Look what's happening around here, both on this forum, and the site in general. Folks ARE ignoring the threads and replies of the individual. You can see the views on original threads, with no or few replies. Same holds true for threads started by others. The individual would bring his "stuff" to the thread, and the thread would end because others would IGNORE it. Users are attributing their declining contributions because of this posture. All not good for the site.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Dave,When you start posting nothing more then links, and to the yellow pages no less, how lame can you get. People ask a question wanting real input from experiences of others that have done it. You go getting all" butt hurt "because someone calls you on "I got a link post for that post" try posting from real experience,and if you don't have any.Go get some!!
Till then, man up,get a thicker skin,grow a pair,and quit cluttering up this board with your lame links till you can speak form having done it.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> Dave,When you start posting nothing more then links, and to the yellow pages no less, how lame can you get. People ask a question wanting real input from experiences of others that have done it. You go getting all" butt hurt "because someone calls you on "I got a link post for that post" try posting from real experience,and if you don't have any.Go get some!!
> Till then, man up,get a thicker skin,grow a pair,and quit cluttering up this board with your lame links till you can speak form having done it.


That's a "Catch 22" situation . . . If I post links, certain people get angry, while others enjoy them . . . If I were to post from my "personal experiences", it would bring down a hail of insults on how often I am able to go fishing, in recent times.

The problem are the responses to the posts, not the posts themselves. If someone doesn't want to read my posts, skip over them. If you don't like Links, don't click on them. There is not a REQUIREMENT to read or respond to what I post, but it IS a CHOICE to post personal attacks, insults, homosexual innuendo's ( BTW - I'm straight & married ), etc . . . The people who choose the latter clearly show their ignorance and continue to do so, every time they post in that manner !

Tight Lines !


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

.......and if a bullfrog had wings, its ass wouldn't bump the ground every time it jumped.

Strangely, we could have saved you some time and written a reply for you. They are that predictable.

How about this.....there are ones who get it, and those who don't. 99 out of 100 on here get it. One doesn't.

Now before you profile me, or anyone else on here, as the one who doesn't get it, I do, so I' m done here.

Carry on with your last-word-itis. Can't wait for the beaut you'll bring.

Before I go, let me respond in advance to your reply.....which is, "like I said".


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

During the Tet offensive Republic Viet Nam on the hill adjacent to a US Marine post named Khe Sanh, my dear friend Gunnery Sgt. Charles Shields witnessed a Marine Scout Sniper with an Unertel 10X scoped M14 shoot two Republic of North Viet Nam Army Soldiers at a range of over 800 yards. The Sniper fired from a sandbagged position with a sling. Due to the extreme range, both enemy combatants were hit center mass with a 7.62 National Match round, before they could react. Both North Vietnamese soldiers died before they even heard the first shot. Charles Shields died from cancer in 2004. At night on that hill in RVN the Marines were soaked with Agent Orange every single night for a month long period while the battle of Khe Sahn raged. After a protracted dispute the Department of Veterans Affairs granted Charlie 100% disability due to his exposure to Agent Orange, three weeks before he died.

If you want to bring up BS about guns I felt you should hear some truth during a time when it actually meant something.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not playing anymore games. 

See you all on the forum . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

ez2cdave said:


> I'm not playing anymore games.
> 
> See you all on the forum . . .
> 
> Tight Lines !


 GAME'S, you have a problem,


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

js1172 said:


> the only point you have made, is your no good at golf and hate to reload, I know all about practice, burning up a barrel every year, besides the 1K rounds I put through various AR's in the course of the summer, I have developed a pretty decent grasp on ballistics.
> still no justification of why you single folks out to ridicule them for every post they make that you don't have to read. and BTW, you said I knew nothing about what you know about firearms and shooting, the same as you know about me, yet you can make degrading remarks about what I say I have done. My manhood is intact, the banjo music is in your own mind, enjoy it.
> js


Tender Man-babies ...
Is that all you could really get out of what that discussion was JS?
Your response further solidified my previous point.

Yeah those remedial reading comprehension courses are going to pay off JS
I just know your MENSA membership card will be In the mail any day now!
You keep shooting there Mr. RAMBO - Quigley Down Under


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BarefootJohnny said:


> and I share the same view - there are places to be a bully, antagonizer and basher.
> *Pier and Surf is NOT that place.*
> I just put him on IGNORE and enjoy the forum for what it is - sharing information and making friends.


Johnny I kinda hold my thoughts with you all the time because you are not too excessive and mean well,  but if you're jumping on the bandwagon. You might need to consider going to one of those "Safe Spaces" I often hear about .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

andypat said:


> I like this fishing forum. Since I can't fish in a boat anymore, and I still fish almost every morning somewhere from shore, or a dock or pier, it is just what I need now.


Andy, you are a tender ole soul... I'd be happy to go "Dick Bass" fishing with you any time.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BigWillJ said:


> Musings, ridicule, derision, mockery, whatever one wants to call it. Get a grip folks. Any user on the internet who receives such attention has usually earned it. There is a reputation for that attention getting posture on here, and on at least one other site I'm familiar with. Apparently other sites as well, according to mentions by users on this one. That posture also includes a declaration of "rules" between differing sites that is about as much BS as the defensive ramblings by the same individual. Oh, and forget the social science lecture around all of that. We've all heard it before.
> 
> About that "ignore" feature. Perhaps a nice idea at inception. Bad on execution. Probably initiated by folks who didn't have anything better to say about how others replied to posts in a way those folks didn't like. So they suggested an ignore feature to "solve" the problems they believed others had. Really? That ignore feature, plain and simple, falls short of its expected intent. For one, it doesn't keep ignored posts from showing up when a "Reply with Quote" is used. Website users come to websites to READ what others have to say. We're all adults here, and don't really need an e-ignore button.
> 
> Look what's happening around here, both on this forum, and the site in general. Folks ARE ignoring the threads and replies of the individual. You can see the views on original threads, with no or few replies. Same holds true for threads started by others. The individual would bring his "stuff" to the thread, and the thread would end because others would IGNORE it. Users are attributing their declining contributions because of this posture. All not good for the site.


Those first two paragraphs are deep Bro... Kinda got me in the MARIX Rightt now


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> It seems that when you and your Linkdin associate felt like stirring the pot, it was always the other fella that was the problem. If you stir a pot and it boils over who is to blame? The oil or the water?
> 
> Moderators are unpaid fellas who were originally in place because they had respect for the sport and former owner, why ask them for anything?
> 
> ...


Love ya Garbo
Love and laugh so hard at time with your writings
X2 on the Red Headed one... I've learned a great deal from him over the years. I use "his" style Drum Rig, all the time. The rig makes sense to me as far as time consumption and economics. Catches fish and casts well too.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Andy, you are a tender ole soul... I'd be happy to go "Dick Bass" fishing with you any time.


 I can't keep up with you young guys. What is a "Dick Bass"? Believe it or not, but I use to be a pretty good at fishing. Probably not as good as you super stars. I have hundreds of fish pictures. Try this sometimes.












What's a Dick Bass?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Andy I'm sorry, I got you confused with a guy in Maryland that 1Bad350 knows.. It was an "inside joke" with that guy and those guys up there. It had to do with fresh water fish and fishing ..

Dang that's a Mess a Flounder !
Andy take me with you fishing ANYTIME


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

And one last thing to both of them Dave and witler

I'm easy to find when I am at the OBX.. I'm usually at the end of Jennette's , Rodanthe, Avalon, and this time of year Avon. I love the PLANKS.. the happiest and funniest times of my life are there.
I love helping kids and women learn to fish. Because folks like Deep, Garbo, Drumdum, Clyde, Jollymon, Redheaded one, and 350 helped me along the way. I will give away my last bait to a friend who needs it. 

I'm big, I'm muscular, talk loud, have a big smile and love laughing loud. I appear to be Brash and Direct to those who do not know me well. I'm DEFINATELY Alpha..I don't put up with crap! (Rule one when fishing a pier) I'm truly confident and cocky. Why am I cocky? Because, I can Back it Up !!. I'm usually wearing a Virginia Tech "VT", Golds Gym, MetRx, or an Atlanta Braves Hat or Visor. I'm real easy to spot for sure.
You two Internet stalker Clowns can BRING IT anytime!

My Coffee is almost finished and a kid freind of mine and I are going Drum Feeshin..

2na-Out


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Andy I'm sorry, I got you confused with a guy in Maryland that 1Bad350 knows.. It was an "inside joke" with that guy and those guys up there. It had to do with fresh water fish and fishing ..
> 
> Dang that's a Mess a Flounder !
> Andy take me with you fishing ANYTIME


 Thanks! I'm kind of retired from good fishing. I am living in a little town with only Bass and pan fish. But I'm still fishing after all these years. I like reading all of the fishing reports and Kidding around on this fishing forum. It's 5:34am now, going crappie fishing in a little while.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone seen my baseball..


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

kbueno1 said:


> This forum is not a disappointment - it is a DISASTER! A total DISASTER. Believe me when I tell you that I know fishing forum disasters. And I have a lot of respect for fishing forums. In fact, no one has more respect for fishing forums than me. SNIFF. I have a plan to MAKE THIS FORUM GREAT AGAIN. First, we are going to build a wall so folks without a active fishing license or annual pier pass can't join. And no sneaking in with a 1-day pier pass, either. And 'tourists' are going to pay for that wall. SNIFF. Active members of the forum will be able to STOP and FRISK any poster to check their license/pass. Yes, it is illegal but it will work. Second, we will not take away your rods and reels. Even if you have cheap combos from Wally World. They are yours and you can do whatever you want with them. Third, I will track down GOOGAN and defeat them. GOOGAN is an acronym for Name Callers Flamethrowers Post Hijackers and Excessive Linkers when translated from Swiss. SNIFF. I know GOOGAN very well. In fact, I know GOOGAN better than the site moderators do. Trust me. I have a plan to defeat GOOGAN and it is sooooooooo good.


Now THIS, made me laugh! Especially the "Sniff"s LOL!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

DaBig2na said:


> Tender Man-babies ...
> Is that all you could really get out of what that discussion was JS?
> Your response further solidified my previous point.
> 
> ...


you just proved my point, in your world arrogance seems to over ride common courtesy and common sense, if you lived life on the planks like you do as keyboard commando, you wouldn't have "those best times of your life" there. 
So you wanna see who knows about shooting? wanna have a little wager? 1 shot at 600 yards at a 6" target loser leaves the forum?
js


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

There's the High Noon card.

When Bob Armstrong lost those loser-leave-town matches, he came back as the masked Bullet or earlier as the Georgia Jawjacker (when he lost to the Mongolian Stomper, RIP Archie Gouldie).

Ron Fuller would usually return as the masked Tennessee Stud, until he lost that moniker to brother Rob in the Knoxville Civic Center in the late 80s. He owned the old Southeastern and Continental territories, so he could do whatever he wanted. At 6'9", he wasn't fooling anybody.

We don't allow masked men/women around here. 

Old School Memphis Rasslin' is the best I can do for a lowdown showdown on such short notice: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CULWrrtvl2I
Disclaimer: Old School Memphis Rasslin' did not play well with "safe spaces."

Dundee was always better as a heel.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang, I'm not sure what I missed to get Mr Barcode #44361 to say such a thing. 

But in my eyes, it's just some old fashioned Banter. Man, getting your balls busted is real. 2020 VOTE! No to ball busting.

I don't even know DaBig2Na, but i know he lifts weights. He even meal preps and counts his macros. AND he goes fishing? That is a cock diesel broshepard in my book. The Man is pretty active on here. 

I remember when i made my first post on here back in 2010. I wondered what and why in the hell a person from the beach would use a "fish finder" You know. Those Sonar machines they have in boats? Little did I know... it was a fishing rig. And i made an entire post asking about why all yall use a fish finder from the beach, and if it works. . . You best believe everybody on here tore me a new one.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> You know,I used to moderate the ole Fish Mojo forum on DD's War Room.. It was MUCH TOUGHER CROWD than this.. I had to remove MANY POST that were FLAMING.. I had to edit MANY post as well..
> 
> As far as folks getting "butt hurt",Ya'll ain't seen true butt hurting.. 99% of the folks on here are great folks and contribute as best they can.. There is going to be conflict and I try to fish more than get on the puter,which it is cutting into my time right now,so I'm headed for the planks to see if I can't redeem myself,cause my son handed me my arse again yesterday with a 2-0 score!! I love it though,cause take a guess where he learned some of that from?? He learned from myself,and MANY other that are so much more accomplished than I.. Matter of fact,many of the story lines that Garbo post come from those folks.. Tater took many a "butt hurting" along the way.. What has he done??>>> grown and learned
> 
> Sometimes the crotchety ones are the ones that you CAN actually learn from.. So my question is what would you have moderators do,ban them all????


Ahhh... the good ole days. What a forum.
You. Mojo,Glamorkitty,Rip de Lips,Oldtimer, Baitwaster,.......and the Bunny


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mark H. said:


> Ahhh... the good ole days. What a forum.
> You. Mojo,Glamorkitty,Rip de Lips,Oldtimer, Baitwaster,.......and the Bunny


 Yes it WAS a good'n.. This one is good as well.. Definite need for folks to recognize it though... As you said good times on that ole one as well...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Damn it's peak fishing and hunting time and this crap blows up?

Get off the Internet and catch a fish witler/dave. We'll be ok, Google and YouTube will be here for us.


----------

